# some information!



## ritz74 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi guys,

What is the difference between Professional cookery, Professional chef and Professional Pastry? In Italy for example there is a only public school ( 5 years) at the end you can obtain a diploma.

I would like like to attend to LCB in London but it is too expensive, are there in UK financial aid?

Is it better to attend a diploma or single certificates (basic, intermediate and superior)?

Thank you very much

ritz74/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

not too sure whats what in the UK, other members will know more. However I suggest, as always, that you find work in a professional kitchen and put in 6 months to year of work before you spend a bunch of money on school. It's one of the few trades left that be learned on the job.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

In this era I don't know ,as times change , but when I was in Europe you started in the Pastry Shop or pastry dept of hotel, then went on to kitchen.


----------

